# Does Anyone Watch "It's Me or the Dog?"



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I'm just curious if anyone else watches It's Me or the Dog. I happen to enjoy it. I think Victoria Stilwell's approach to training dogs is understandable for the average dog owner. Now I should put some of these techniques into practice. :brownbag: 

Here is a bit of information about her from Wikipedia: Victoria Stilwell

I wonder if the show is out on DVD???


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Tobys Mom - I love that show!! I always try to get my husband to watch with me - to no avail! I like her approach to training dogs all with different personalities! I have only seen her dvd in a format that is not compatable with the US made dvd players.

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

hm. never heard of it, nicole! what time and what channel?? sounds interesting. B)


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

In my opinion, she is much better than Cesar Milian. I understand her training techniques; Cesar just says, "Put the power through the leash," and that means nothing to me. :blink: 

Here is a YouTube video of her (It's three parts--I just posted the first one): It's Me or the Dog




> hm. never heard of it, nicole! what time and what channel?? sounds interesting. B)[/B]


It's on Animal Planet. The new shows are on Fridays, but I just caught two episodes this morning.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Yes, I like her too - it's not on at the moment, but I used to watch every week when it was!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I know I LOVE HER :wub: But channel 10 (in Australia) cut it for ... I don't quite know

If I find it on DVD I will let you know :biggrin: I am getting my parents to look in America or I might have to order it from the UK ($$$)


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes, I love the show, I try to watch every new episode. I love her techniques, I have always hated how Cesar did things but I love Victoria's technique, and it really does work!! It is a great show.


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

I love her show! It's so easy to understand what she's doing and why. Of course, I need to put into use too  Everytime I think that Maggie can't be anymore of a little monster brat, I think of the way some of the dogs on that show are. 

Rita


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I love her show too.. what she's done with some of the little dogs on the show has been nothing short of amazing. Thanks for the links Tobysmom, I didn't know she had a book out.. I may have to give that a read. :thumbsup:


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

I love that show! It's kind of like supernanny with Jo Frost but for dogs lol Did you see the episode where she got all those obese dogs to lose weight? I couldn't believe some of the things those people were feeding their dogs! :new_shocked:

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> I love that show! It's kind of like supernanny with Jo Frost but for dogs lol Did you see the episode where she got all those obese dogs to lose weight? I couldn't believe some of the things those people were feeding their dogs! :new_shocked:
> 
> <div align="center">Desiree & Eros


[/B][/QUOTE]
I just caught the last half of it. I loved how the one family said they were sticking to the diet but the dog GAINED weight. Did they really think anyone was going to buy that?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> I love that show! It's kind of like supernanny with Jo Frost but for dogs lol
> <div align="center">Desiree & Eros


[/B][/QUOTE]

That is so funny that you said that. I use that exact line when I describe it to people. I love this show. My favorite episode is still the one with Teddy Pom Pom. I love when the wife looks at the husband in horror because he is "getting his way."


----------



## writepudding (Jun 9, 2007)

I love this show! There was one episode where the dog waited until his owner's left and then somehow climbed up on the kitchen counter and peed all over the toaster, microwave, bread basket, etc. LOL! Needless to say, she fixed the problem! Yay for British imports :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

